# It's Over



## wjkblondie (Mar 21, 2013)

I have been married for almost 16 years. The past 2 years have been a real struggle. My husband is an alcoholic and has been verbally abusive towards me when he drinks. But then the next day everything would be fine. We have done the marriage counseling thing (last year) but he forgot to come to a meeting. When I called him, he was already drinking....so that ended that.

He has said so many horrible things to me over the years, that I no longer hold any love for him. To top things off, one night a couple weeks ago, he flipped out on our 14 year old daughter. He wasn't even making any sense, he was just screaming at her until she was balling her eyes out. When I stepped in to try and get him to stop he told me to "shut the F*&# up. I thought at that point he was going to hit either myself or my daughter. 

My daughter and I stayed with my brother for awhile. My duaghter and I agreed to come home if he quit drinking (which he has). But since that day my husband and I have hardly said a word to one another. I can't look at him without feeling disgust. I don't love him and something has finally snapped in me that says "it's over". 

I have an appointment to see a divorce attorney tomorrow to get advice on what I do from here to get out of this relationship.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sorry you are going through this. I hope you find peace and the D is smooth.


----------

